# A Plain Jane Fatty With A Twist.



## travcoman45 (Jun 15, 2008)

I got a 2 pound fatty gettin ready ta go on the smoker with all the poultry, a pound a JD regular an a pound a JD Maple, will line that with some bacon and monetery jack/colby cheese.  Here be where the twist comes in, I'm usin lillac bush fer wood taday an a new rub I'm buildin.  Will see how the lillac works out.

Q-view ta follow later yall!


----------



## seboke (Jun 15, 2008)

We'll be patiently waiting!  Anticipating!  This is exasperating!  I ain't exaggerating!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

lol-thats funny-sounds like a good mix-gonna be some great qview today I thinking.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Bob I'll bet we get some great looking Qview out of him today after he teases us enough


----------



## morkdach (Jun 15, 2008)

lillac?????????????????????????.
waiting ta here on that one


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

cant wait to here how the lilac works out, got some big stuff to clear at my mothers/ she said cut it to the ground. says wil grow back. some branches over 4", waitin on the report whether save some or brushpile.
will ck back ltr for qview and reports!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ineresting combo with the rub and the new wood. let us know how the taste comes out.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 15, 2008)

The completed fattie, didn't last long, mass consumption ruled. Everyone said the taste was excellent so I guess the new rub an the lillac bush worked!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 15, 2008)

Great Job, I can't say enough except invite the rest of us over for chow next time?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks great and the lilac sounds interesting


----------



## supervman (Jun 15, 2008)

Trav - 
You know we're all dyin to see your special rub. 

Also, I hope your homestead is gonna be allright. With luck, you didn't lose much especially family memories or things special to you. Been thinkin on ya man. Terrible situation down there.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice!

What wood do you usually use for fatties? Was there a distinct difference in the flavor that you can attribute to the lilac? How would you describe it?

I've got some lilac that needs to come out of my fence, and if it's worth keeping, I will.


----------



## seboke (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes Sir!  That's a fine looking fatty!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 16, 2008)

I usually use hickory, had the lillac given to me, figured I'd try it out.  Was very light, not alot a smoke flavor to it.  Kinda like Orange would be I suppose.  I'll gather up any smokin wood I can, beats buyin it.  Think this will be good on pork an fish, especially if ya wan't yer seasonins ta be more dominant then the smoke.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice fattie!
I am impressed with the lilac bush...wow i did not know you could use that...yummy


----------

